# Kollisionsüberwachung, An 840D Werkzeugmaschinen



## Hitschkock (25 Januar 2011)

Moin moin

Ich soll, will eine Kollisionsüberwachung mittels PLC und NC, an einer besseren Bohrmaschine, Programmieren.
mein gedachter ablauf:

NC: Positionieren nur eine Achse ( Z )
M-Funktion (Überwachung an)
Z ca. 100mm Fahren wenn die Stromaufnahme schlecht ist "Stop "
M-Funktion (Überwachung aus )
Normalprogramm läuft weiter.


Eine M-Funktion zu Schreiben in der PLC ist kein Problem, aber welche Daten sind Interessant für dieses Vorhaben.

und in welchen Siemens Bausteinen sind sie zu finden oder wo kann man das nachlesen.


Das hatte ich schon mal im CNC Forum eingestellt aber leider keine Antwort, Vieleicht sind hier ja mehr leute die das Thema interressieren würde


----------



## galliman81 (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

nur mal so zum Verständnis wenn du in die Überwachung einschaltest und deine Bohrmaschine gegen das Werkstück fährt geht der Strom hoch und du willst das die ausschaltet. Aber wenn du in das Werkstück bohrst und deine Z-Achse schwerer geht kommt dann nicht Konturüberwachung, oder Drehzahlsollwert zu hoch? 

MfG Andre


----------



## Hitschkock (30 Januar 2011)

Moin moin

Genau der Strom sollte hochgehen (mein gedanke) jetzt meine M-Funktion: 10 mm vor dem Teil, M0815 an und 10mm im Teil, M0816 aus.

Es wird in einer Vorbohrung Positioniert! Wenn die Vorbohrung fehlen würde, würde der Strom hoch gehen und ich würde dann die Antiebsfreigaben wegnehmen den Crash Schaden wäre dann minimal.

ich sollte nur wissen in welchem DBxx,dbwxx ich den Stromwert der Achse von der NCU finde.

Ich finde diesen Wert nicht , wenn ich den wüste könnte ich den Rest höchstwarscheinlich selbst hin bekommen

Der verweiß zum richtigen Siemenshandbuch wäre vieleicht auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## gravieren (30 Januar 2011)

Hi

Du benötigst den FB2  um Daten von der NCK in die PLC zu übertragen.


Die Auswahl Signale erfolgt mit dem Programm  "ncvarselect"   .
(Strom, Positionen, Werkzeuge . . . )


Gruß Karl


----------



## Hitschkock (30 Januar 2011)

Moin moin Karl,

FB2 (get) ist schon geladen! Mit dem Ncvars. habe ich mal ein bischen gespielt. Ein paar Var. genommen und dann gesichert es kam eine Struktur dabei herraus. Diese Struk.  hatte mir einen DB gebaut.
Ist das alles?
wird der DB jetzt Zyklisch abgearbeitet und aktualiesiert?


----------



## gravieren (30 Januar 2011)

Hi


Hitschkock schrieb:


> Moin moin Karl,
> 
> FB2 (get) ist schon geladen! Mit dem Ncvars. habe ich mal ein bischen gespielt. Ein paar Var. genommen und dann gesichert es kam eine Struktur dabei herraus. Diese Struk.  hatte mir einen DB gebaut.
> Ist das alles?
> wird der DB jetzt Zyklisch abgearbeitet und aktualiesiert?


Du musst diese Struktur/DB an den FB2 übergeben.

Dann wird diese Zyklisch mit aufgerufen und du erhälts die Ströme.

Wobei es u.u mehrere Zyklen dauern kann, bis ein neuer Wert kommt.

Einfach mal testen.


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2011)

Das mit Stromüberwachung bei Crash ist, denke ich, zu langsam.
Wenn du in dem Bereich langsam fährst und den Schleppabstand klein einstellst, bleibt die NC schneller stehen, als es die PLC auswerten und dann stoppen kann.

Mich würde interessieren, wie du Ströme ermitteln und ggF einstellen willst

bike


----------



## HaDi (30 Januar 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass dies nicht in der PLC gemacht werden sollte.
Den Strom kannst du per Synchronaktion lesen und entsprechend reagieren, allerdings ist das Lesen von bestimmten Antriebsdaten eine Option.
Eine weitere Idee wäre, falls deine Z-Achse keine hängende Achse ist, das Eintauchen in die Vorbohrung per "Fahren auf Festanschlag" zu überwachen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Hitschkock (31 Januar 2011)

Moin erst mal,

Das Ding ist eine sogenante Honbohrmaschine und die arbeitet horizontal. 
Werkzeug: eine Honahle d= ca.100mm Länge 1200
Bei einer Kollision wird leider weniger Kraft gebraucht als wie beim Reibhonen selbst.
Deswegen wollte ich nur in den ca. 20mm einfedelbereich den Strom erfassen und auswerten. Gefahren wird dort mit kleinem Vorschub also müste es auswertbar sein. Wie ich gelesen habe ist die Aktualiesierungszeit beim Fb2 bei bis zu 4ms (Ziemlich wenig...hmmm stimmt das?)

Strom ermitteln: Im JOG mode und im Schrittbetrieb 1µ weise eine Kollision antasten. Das wäre so meine Idee.

Ich kenne sonst noch Brankamp aber das Konzept sagt mir nicht so zu, weil es eigendlich (so kenne ich das !) nur die Freigabe Kl 63 abschaltet.


----------



## Boxy (9 Februar 2011)

Macht man mittels der NC! 
Schau dir mal Momentenreduzierung an!


----------

